# Pentland Swell



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have had an email from someone who is trying to trace a photo of a boat called the Pentland Swell which worked out of Scrabster in the 1950's I believe,can anyone help?

I do not have one in my collection as this was before my time!

Many thanks.
Craig.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I've had a good look thru the sites I'm on and can only find a photo of the 1975 built Pentland Swell Craig. I'll keep an eye open for it and let you know if I find a photo.

Davie(Thumb)


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Craig....the Pentland Swell was the Ex Buckie boat Rowan Tree, there a bonny photo of her here.http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/522/medium/Rowantree_BCK136_s.jpg (Thumb)


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

there was a Pentland Swell before at one ally she was WK353 she belonged to the Pentland Firth Fishing Co'along with the Pentland Wave; Skerry;and Firth this was in the late 40's early 50's


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Oops didnt know that Bill, see now in Craig's post it say's 50's (POP)


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Bill that was the one Magnus hed wis it no ?? The Wick Society may hev a pic of her The best person to get in touch with is the Harbour Master at Wick Malcolm Bremner who takes a fair bit to do with them
Craig if you want details about her just let me know 
DM


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

when was at Donald ?I mind Magnus whith the Boy Allan and the Brighter Hope 'was it' before that,my cousin Niel Macintosh (cuddles)took some kind o fit at the wheel on her and she landed up under the red head west o sandside, Jim Bruce BCK (Dilligent)was skipper on one o the pentland boats for a time , I was told that's where he got the name Dilligent from Dan Ware's boaty, no to sure on that though.

Billy


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Bill Ill go Thursday and get the details out the archive .. I could well be wrong and hev the wrong Pentland boat!!!


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

The Pentland Swell WK353 became Mayflower FR210. Call sign MDWV. Mayflower left Olsens c1972.
In 1950 there was also the Pentland Firth WK224; Pentland Skerry WK251 and Pentland Wave WK245.


----------



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated.
I will pass on these details to the man who emailed me.


----------

